# K2 Apache X Skis



## rob56789 (Sep 15, 2006)

Hey everyone i was thinking about picking up some 05 apache x's and i was wondering if anyone had any opinions on them?


----------



## jack97 (Sep 15, 2006)

I don't use reviews as a final say but I use them to point me in the general direction of which skis to demo. Having said this, the reviews on the apache x is that its a softer ski than the crossfire (same dimension). So, it can be thought of as a intermediate to expert ski. In general, a softer ski isn't bad to take into the bumps or if you have a light frame.


----------



## ajl50 (Sep 15, 2006)

*get them*

I bought these skis last year and absolutely love them. To give you some ability comparison I'm about six feet tall, weight about 200 and I ski all the trails at whiteface. I was looking at the Volk 5 stars, the k2 apache x's, the k2 crossfire’s and the apache x's were the perfect ski for me. They have a great edge hold in hard snow conditions. On windblown whiteface summit trails they were glued to the snow- there was no trouble carving at all. They also have a great ability to forgive your mistakes. I'm not a perfect skier and with the volkl's if i laid on an edge too hard I ate it. With these skis you don't have that worry at all. The crossfire’s are also not a wise purchase. They are made with titan metal laminate and are very stiff- if you want to have to work hard to initiate your turns and have that stiffness, just get the Apache Recon- a true expert, all mountain-super ski for the same price as the crossfire.  The x's on the other hand are made with a strong torsion box construction that I’ve never felt was soft and provided all the stiffness I needed to carve tight turns or really short dynamic turns in a tight space. The only real drawback is that they do sink a little in deep (8+)  powder- but then again everything does and the x's aren't hard to turn regardless.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Sep 15, 2006)

ajl50 said:


> I bought these skis last year and absolutely love them. To give you some ability comparison I'm about six feet tall, weight about 200 and I ski all the trails at whiteface. I was looking at the Volk 5 stars, the k2 apache x's, the k2 crossfire’s and the apache x's were the perfect ski for me. They have a great edge hold in hard snow conditions. On windblown whiteface summit trails they were glued to the snow- there was no trouble carving at all. They also have a great ability to forgive your mistakes. I'm not a perfect skier and with the volkl's if i laid on an edge too hard I ate it. With these skis you don't have that worry at all. The crossfire’s are also not a wise purchase. They are made with titan metal laminate and are very stiff- if you want to have to work hard to initiate your turns and have that stiffness, just get the Apache Recon- a true expert, all mountain-super ski for the same price as the crossfire.  The x's on the other hand are made with a strong torsion box construction that I’ve never felt was soft and provided all the stiffness I needed to carve tight turns or really short dynamic turns in a tight space. The only real drawback is that they do sink a little in deep (8+)  powder- but then again everything does and the x's aren't hard to turn regardless.




Very nice review AJL. I remember demoing the Recon 2 years ago, I liked it, but thought there where better choices in their catagory.


----------



## rob56789 (Sep 16, 2006)

Hey thanks alot AJ i appreciate it.  I think i'm deffinitly gonna pick them up i having been talking to a few people about them and everyone seems to like them.


----------

